# Superman Returns!



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks to a generous friend, he let me raid his comic book collection to make this pencil. Clippings from the comic book were laid onto the barrel and cast. This pencil is going to a local comic book artist.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## randyrls (Nov 25, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Thanks to a generous friend, he let me raid his comic book collection to make this pencil. Clippings from the comic book were laid onto the barrel and cast. This pencil is going to a local comic book artist.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Eric;  Those would do very well at a comic book convention!

You could offer to do the person's favorite hero (or villain)

My personal favorite is "Dr Strange"!!!:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 25, 2012)

WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! that is really cool! I love the collage look as well. Very well done Eric!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a pen... It's a pencil... No it's superman. Well done.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 25, 2012)

Great job!!!!  I'm sure that he'll treasure that for years to come.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 25, 2012)

The guys on Big Bang Theory would be on this like white on rice!


----------



## JohnU (Nov 25, 2012)

I love it Eric!   I spent some time last year providing security for some of the filming of the new superman movie coming out.  The set director liked my pens but would have LOVED this.  Great work!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did you turn a piece of scrape wood to lay the comic on before casting?  Or does this kit use a really BIG tube(I haven't turned a artist pencil yet)??



Great thinking for this casting!  You done extra good here(expect a few people to follow your trail here):wink:







Scott (don't cut up a collector book though) B


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks! I did have a bit of blank under it to give some more width and surface area. It is a nice big barrel to allow for this much decor. I looked up the book prior to cutting. No worries...


----------



## OOPS (Nov 25, 2012)

This is a phenominal idea!  And I love how it turned out.  I can see these selling like crazy at a comic convention, or placing them at the local comic book stores for sale.  After all, the comic book crowd will spend upwards of $100 for a doll, ahem, "action figure."  You've really hit upon something terrific here and this one is worth exploiting.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 25, 2012)

Good job Eric.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 25, 2012)

For us newbies.......can you explain how you did this?

Thanks,  W


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 25, 2012)

Great job Eric.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 25, 2012)

That is soooo cool!

Love the way it turned out, and you chose some great pieces to mount in it.

ETA:
My mother likes it also.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW, he's gotta love it.


----------



## John Smith (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW!! Great looking pen Eric. You never stop amazing me.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's awesome! Great job with the casting too. No bleeding or color loss at all. Very vivid!!!!


----------



## Tom T (Nov 25, 2012)

More wows, and more wows.  The pen looks super.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 25, 2012)

That's really clever and very cool!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 25, 2012)

I will add my WOW to the mix. My son just participated in a Zine Fest and these would have gone like hot cakes. I bet we are going to see a lot more of these.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 25, 2012)

I think you will do well with this Eric! looks really good,well done.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 26, 2012)

Well done Eric!


----------



## junosdad (Nov 26, 2012)

Quite honestly, I'm not a huge comic book guy.

That said....that's a VERY COOL pencil.

Nicely done sir.



sam


----------



## Jjartwood (Nov 26, 2012)

That's out of this world!! 
Love the look,very clean and presents well,nice job.
( there may be a run on Superman comics in my neighborhood,just saying )
Mark


----------



## Donovan (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice fun pen well done 
Donovan


----------



## BradG (Nov 26, 2012)

Eric
It looks fantastic and im sure he will cherish it :wink: Everyone loves a personal touch on their pen


Though a word of caution to those thinking they would go down a storm at conventions etc, surely this would be stepping on the grounds of copyright enfringement if you would be profiting as a direct result of using the artwork?

Sure sticking a super hero onto the side of the pen would be as bad as putting a BMW finial on it? Could be wrong  just have alarm bells ringing in my head.

Eric obviously isnt going to have any form of issue supplying one pen to a local person to him, Though incase anyone was considering making 40 for sale, may want to reconsider..


----------



## Haynie (Nov 26, 2012)

What brad said is true.  The comic corporations protect their stuff as vehemently as the NFL and Disney.

That being said I like the pencil.


----------



## flippedcracker (Nov 26, 2012)

This is awesome. Definitely need more information about how to do this. I was at a craft show yesterday and was talking to an artist, and we talked about getting his art into a pen just like this, but I have no idea how to do it. Can you give me some tips?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank for the kind comments. I hope the recipient is blown away by it. 

For those who have asked how this is done, I personally don't create or use tutorials. Nothing against them, they are just not for me. I'm willing to give assistance as needed. When casting or putting a finish over paper, stamps or any image, the most important thing is to make sure it is sealed in well with a glue like modpodge. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am sure the recipient will love it.  Thats a great looking work of art.  Fantastic job


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 26, 2012)

How fun!!!  And appropriate! Great job Eric. :good:


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, I just can't resist.

Personally, I think Marvel's Ghostrider would have been a good choice.

Obviously you know better than I do as it looks great. 

Good think it wasn't up to me.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea.  That'll do well with a certain clientele.  Excellent pen.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 27, 2012)

It must be fun to make this one !!!





_________________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

